# 374                                                      ( Closed )Turnips at 374!!



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

I'll have my gates open for a little while. 
If your island is on Sunday morning with Daisy please PM me a dodo code so I can come buy some turnips too  

Also let me know if you want any flowers. All the ones near town hall are extra. 

Feel free to shop, take Sea shells, fruit or bunny day eggs. DIY near airport are up for grabs.


----------



## MoeJarrett (Mar 9, 2021)

Looking for peaches as well. Do you have any?


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

MoeJarrett said:


> Looking for peaches as well. Do you have any?


Yes I have a orchard next to nooks cranny that has peaches


----------



## MoeJarrett (Mar 9, 2021)

Sweet. Do you mind if I come over sell my turnips and get a few peaches


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

MoeJarrett said:


> Sweet. Do you mind if I come over sell my turnips and get a few peaches


No problem.  Dodo code should be at the top


----------



## MoeJarrett (Mar 9, 2021)

*is your gate still open? Sorry I’m new to the forum and to going to other people’s islands *

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021



MoeJarrett said:


> *is your gate still open? Sorry I’m new to the forum and to going to other people’s islands *


And what do I owe you?


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

MoeJarrett said:


> *is your gate still open? Sorry I’m new to the forum and to going to other people’s islands *
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021
> 
> ...


It's free. 547FB come on over


----------



## MoeJarrett (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you so much


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 9, 2021)

Coming over to sell turnips!!


----------



## MoeJarrett (Mar 9, 2021)

Would like to bring my wife’s account over to sell turnips


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

MoeJarrett said:


> Would like to bring my wife’s account over to sell turnips


No problem.  I left the gates open


----------



## Molly123 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi can i come?


----------



## BunburyBrianna (Mar 9, 2021)

Coming over, thanks so much!


----------



## Bekaa (Mar 9, 2021)

Are you still open?


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bekaa said:


> Are you still open?


Yes


----------



## Bekaa (Mar 9, 2021)

Rubbaducke20 said:


> Yes


On my way!


----------



## Fitolink (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh, it got off line! Can I get back?


----------



## Bekaa (Mar 9, 2021)

Bekaa said:


> On my way!


looks like you’ve closed? Is that right?


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

Fitolink said:


> Oh, it got off line! Can I get back?


Getting new dodo code now. Sorry about that

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021



Bekaa said:


> looks like you’ve closed? Is that right?


Just updated dodo code


----------



## Bekaa (Mar 9, 2021)

Rubbaducke20 said:


> Getting new dodo code now. Sorry about that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Thank you very much.


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bekaa said:


> Wonderful! Thank you very much.


For whatever reason it keeps bumping you off


----------



## Bekaa (Mar 9, 2021)

I’m going to try some thing. Hang on.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021



Bekaa said:


> I’m going to try some thing. Hang on.


I time traveled back to March 7 to buy turnips. Then, tried to travel from there to your island. Is it possible that I need to go to the actual date, March 9, and try from there?. I’m checking that out.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021

Anyway, after I try this one more time, assuming it works, I can certainly travel back to Sunday and then have you come visit me? I have no idea if that would work. But you could try to come to my island and buy.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021



Bekaa said:


> I’m going to try some thing. Hang on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021
> 
> ...


I’d like to split my profit with you. How does that sound? Or, do you want to first try to come to my island on March 7. I just don’t know if your turnups will spoil or not


----------



## Rubbaducke20 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bekaa said:


> I’m going to try some thing. Hang on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021
> 
> ...


That would be great. You should be able to come to my island from Sunday. I'm in April of last year. Lol

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021



Bekaa said:


> I’m going to try some thing. Hang on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021
> 
> ...


It shouldn't. I've done it before. If I could come to you and my sister too that would be awesome


----------



## th8827 (Mar 9, 2021)

On my way.


----------



## DaHeckAngie (Mar 9, 2021)

hey is this still available? i'd love to come in a few minutes


----------

